# Tabitha- First Senior Portrait CC please



## zendianah (Nov 6, 2007)

1.


----------



## zendianah (Nov 6, 2007)

2.






3.


----------



## zendianah (Nov 6, 2007)

4. - I hate selective coloring but Tabitha wanted me to do a couple.. gag






5.







6.


----------



## zendianah (Nov 6, 2007)

are they that bad?


----------



## wildmaven (Nov 6, 2007)

I like #2 and #3, though I do wish the arm wasn't in the view in #3. Do you have any where she's smiling, or was she one of THOSE teenagers, LOL.


----------



## zendianah (Nov 6, 2007)

ha ha !! Number 6 was the best smile that I can get. She was so much fun to shoot! This was my very first attempt and it was fun. She drove all the way from Kansas to Denver. I dont know why.. BUT she did.


----------



## zendianah (Nov 6, 2007)

wildmaven said:


> I like #2 and #3, though I do wish the arm wasn't in the view in #3. Do you have any where she's smiling, or was she one of THOSE teenagers, LOL.


 

I agree with #3... it makes her face look better. I hope that a PS genius can help and remove..


----------



## zendianah (Nov 6, 2007)

anyone else?


----------



## JCleveland (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm in no way a professional.... and just lurking over here, but I really like two, three and six. I love the extreme colours, they're so vibrant and so NON-conventional!


----------



## zendianah (Nov 6, 2007)

JCleveland said:


> I'm in no way a professional.... and just lurking over here, but I really like two, three and six. I love the extreme colours, they're so vibrant and so NON-conventional!


 

Thank you !  This was my first paid senior shoot and I wanted to know how I did with posing and stuff like that. I don't know if this is the right forum. 

Tabitha specifically wanted color. She wears ALOOOT of makeup. I was ready for her to sing Like a Prayer by Madonna. She was so much fun to work with. What a cool teenager.


----------



## Deadeye008 (Nov 6, 2007)

The pose and PP of #1 is my favorite of the bunch. Very non-conventional as someone already mentioned. Good job.


----------



## zendianah (Nov 6, 2007)

Deadeye008 said:


> The pose and PP of #1 is my favorite of the bunch. Very non-conventional as someone already mentioned. Good job.


 

does the window in the back look weird?  Thank you for your comment !


----------



## AprilRamone (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Zendianah,
#1: I think the pp is a little overdone even though you were trying to be extreme.  I wish that you could somehow get rid of the opening on the left because my eye is totally drawn to it.  I think the pose is ok, but somehow her legs look really short and small compared to the rest of her body.  Perhaps a little bit of the liquifyer on her arm?  Nothing too dramatic, but just a little and she wouldn't even notice and she'd think she looks really good too.  On second inspection, I think you could keep the walls and background everything as they are, but maybe tone her down just a little bit?  
#2: This one is my favorite, although I wish her hair wasn't completely covering her left eye.  The PP looks pretty good in this although overall I think it's a little bit cool.  Check out her cheek area, there's either a polka dot or an earring that breaks up her face line and it's distracting.  See if you can clone that out.  Def. not a fan of this in the selective coloring, but when a client wants it, what can you do?   I actually don't mind the shirt and her eye color in it, but maybe you could tone down her lips in this one?
#3:  Hate that we can see up her nose.  And as said before, the arm really distracts from it as well.
#5: This one just isn't working for me.  That background is just way too bright (ugh, this Colorado Sun is so annoyingly bright sometimes isn't it?) But I dig the fence.  Where was this taken?  Plus, it's just not that attractive of a pose.  Her neck has that weird fold going on.  And, this is just a personal preference thing, but when I shoot fences like this, I always try to keep the horizontal line going at the edges so it isn't cut off like you have it.  I think it makes it seem bordered better.  
#6: issues with the really bright background again...but I'm glad her face isn't too shadowed.  Unfortunately, I think the expression on this isn't as nice as her other ones.

Sorry if I seemed harsh.  I am just trying to honest and I hope others will be when I post too because I don't think a bunch of praise all of the time is all that helpful  (not that I don't think praise isn't deserved at all)


----------



## AprilRamone (Nov 6, 2007)

Sorry, there was one more thing about #1 I wanted to mention.  It looks like the walls are caving in a little toward her.  Maybe straighten that up?


----------



## zendianah (Nov 6, 2007)

AprilRamone said:


> Sorry, there was one more thing about #1 I wanted to mention. It looks like the walls are caving in a little toward her. Maybe straighten that up?


 

WOW!! no not harsh at all !!  Thank you so much.. This is the kind of critque I need to become better. This is taken in the Botanical gardens...


----------



## zendianah (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm practicing with the technique that Elsapet described.. backward flash thingy. .. I'm working my butt off and will take your points and re-work.. April..


----------



## AprilRamone (Nov 6, 2007)

Cool.  I have only done one little kid shoot there and it was with a little girl I babysit for because I think the $50 fee they ask for is ridiculous.  (Her family has a pass and I just pretended I wasn't a professional so I didn't have to pay).  Especially since there are better places out there.  I think the worst part about shooting there is that there's just not a ton of open shade in case it's really bright and sunny out (which it almost ALWAYS is here in Denver).  But, at the same time, I live really close to there so it sucks that I don't have it in my arsenal of places to go to.  
Have you heard of Hudson Gardens?  It's much cheaper and I actually think it's just as pretty if not prettier than the botanic gardens.  The website is www.hudsongardens.org It's down in Littleton just off of Santa Fe and Bowles.  
Anyway, I am always on the lookout for awesome places to take clients so I thought I would share one particular one that I really like


----------



## zendianah (Nov 6, 2007)

AprilRamone said:


> Cool. I have only done one little kid shoot there and it was with a little girl I babysit for because I think the $50 fee they ask for is ridiculous. (Her family has a pass and I just pretended I wasn't a professional so I didn't have to pay). Especially since there are better places out there. I think the worst part about shooting there is that there's just not a ton of open shade in case it's really bright and sunny out (which it almost ALWAYS is here in Denver). But, at the same time, I live really close to there so it sucks that I don't have it in my arsenal of places to go to.
> Have you heard of Hudson Gardens? It's much cheaper and I actually think it's just as pretty if not prettier than the botanic gardens. The website is www.hudsongardens.org It's down in Littleton just off of Santa Fe and Bowles.
> Anyway, I am always on the lookout for awesome places to take clients so I thought I would share one particular one that I really like


 

Very cool. I have been to Hudson Gardens,, I love it there. Across the street from my house there is an awesome trail (cherry creek trail)  and it has shady trees very cool place. There is also a place off of Lincoln and Oswego. Its a little park with a creek , bridge shady trees rocks. Very cool elements!! I thought I share that with you to .


----------



## AprilRamone (Nov 6, 2007)

Awesome!  Thanks for sharing!  If I ever find other cool places, I'll definitely let you know.  And please feel free to share with me if you find any others

And, yeah, Cindy has been awesome with sharing some pp ideas.  I have been playing around with some more of her type of techniques as well.  Maybe I'll post some soon


----------



## zendianah (Nov 6, 2007)

AprilRamone said:


> Awesome! Thanks for sharing! If I ever find other cool places, I'll definitely let you know. And please feel free to share with me if you find any others
> 
> And, yeah, Cindy has been awesome with sharing some pp ideas. I have been playing around with some more of her type of techniques as well. Maybe I'll post some soon


 

Hey April.. If you have time can you help me with the first one?  Liquafying her arm? Can you show me how you did it also? Dont mean to be a pain but your critique was very cool!


----------



## oldnavy170 (Nov 6, 2007)

I love them all.  I only see one issue and that the girls arm is blown out in #1 but the rest look really good.  I'm a huge fan of unique editing and selective coloring.


----------



## AprilRamone (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Zendianah,
I'll give a go at it tonight after I get home from this event I have to do.


----------



## Patrice (Nov 6, 2007)

The girl has a very pretty face and really nice blue eyes, do you have any shots where the image is treated in a more traditional manner or does your vlient not want any of those.


----------



## AprilRamone (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi Zendianah,
Sorry I didn't end up with any time last night.  But I did a really quick go at it today.  I just took it into PS and used the liquify tool.  You have the option to pick your brush size (I used a pretty big one, (61), and lowered the brush density down to 26, and the brush pressure down to 29 so that it wouldn't move anything too much...and just moved her arm into a smaller size.  Nothing too crazy & obvious that you PS'd, but enough to make her look good
And, for good measure, I thought I'd see what it looked like if we got rid of the bright background.  I just did a really quick and dirty job of this though.


----------



## zendianah (Nov 7, 2007)

i like it !!  I played with the liquify tool on this one .. and it came out like crap. I have the scott kelby cs2 book and I will play around with it. I like what you did. Can I PM you when Im done to see what you think. I also like what you did to the window.


----------



## AprilRamone (Nov 7, 2007)

Definitely!  I'm glad you liked getting rid of the background, I think it draws you over to her so much more  And the liquify tool is pretty fun to use once you practice with it.  The problem is that if you don't move stuff in a photo in small movements, it'll end up looking kind of crazy and fake.  Play around with it!


----------



## zendianah (Nov 7, 2007)

AprilRamone said:


> Definitely! I'm glad you liked getting rid of the background, I think it draws you over to her so much more And the liquify tool is pretty fun to use once you practice with it. The problem is that if you don't move stuff in a photo in small movements, it'll end up looking kind of crazy and fake. Play around with it!


 
thats what Im talking about !!  it looked crazy and fake. Ok.. I'll try it after Im done with these other shots.  She has such pasty skin.. She is a beautiful girl..


----------

